# Johnathon Adams ????.....



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi

i acquired this watch a few weeks ago and forgot all about, i recall that when i got it, i thought it to be very nice and so, i bought it.

does anyone know who 'johnathon adams is??, i think that he designs clothes (sure i've heard my lads mention the name), i s'ppose it's just a 'fashion watch', but very much nicer in the steel so to speak.










any info would be appreciated









regards, john.

oooops, just looked at the pic, i've splelt the name wrong


----------



## makky (Jul 14, 2004)

You'll see Jonathan Adams clothes in....

Burtons.


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

thanks makky, could have been worse, could have seen 'em in.....

OXFAM























regards, john


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

johnbaz said:


> hi
> 
> i acquired this watch a few weeks ago and forgot all about, i recall that when i got it, i thought it to be very nice and so, i bought it.
> 
> ...


That looks ok to me John - does the bezel rotate? It looks like it should do but I can't see how it can unless it's an internal one & is rotated by the crown









I like the vertical day/date display







but I'm not sure about the bracelet


----------



## johnbaz (Jan 30, 2005)

hi paul

'fraid the inner bezel is static, you're right about the bracelet though- 'kin 'orrible, i'll have to get it on a strap 

john


----------

